# tenrecs?



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

calling all tenrec keepers! 
what are you feeding your tenrecs? as mine is very fussy and will eat only insects ive tried dry and wet cat food, insectivore mix and fruit and veg but he will only eat the insects any ideas? 
Also another random question but are there any other species of tenrec being kept in zoos or privately? other than the lesser hedgehog tenrec.
thanks 
stu


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone else keep tenrecs?
stu


----------



## Shrew (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy...i was a keeper of lesser, but unfortunatly(sp?) he passed away about a month ago while i was on holiday.

he was mainly fed on insects, mainly lobster roaches(i breed them), but i did give him other bugs too just to mix it up. Although he did eat wet hedgehog food, but not in big amounts...just a little of it, if it was offered.

I am fairly sure that of the few keepers of the lesser, man feed purely on insects without ill effect.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ok thanks i shouldnt worry too much then, he did eat a lil bit of iams the other day but hasnt touched it since ive put it in again :bash:
any other keepers wat to input also anyone know of other species of tenrec in the uk?
stu


----------



## alphabet (Sep 10, 2008)

Dont feed them any insects.

Feed a low fat (10%) dry cat kibble with plenty of added water. Plenty of water means the dry biscuits swim in the food bowl. Use a hamster size bowl just cover the bottom of the bowl with kibble and add water around half filled.

Take away the usual water bowl, he will eventually eat the kibble, whilst drinking the water.

This method works a treat even though he may want to fast for a few days. Keep him warm good luck.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ok thanks btw when you say dont feed insects do you mean just for now or never feed them insects? 
stu


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

post pics! i wanna seeeeeee


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

May I ask why you advise not to feed insects? They are insectivores. Insects make up a very high part of their diet. 

I used to keep them and always fed crickets and other inverts. Never had any problems with the 'wild' diet. I also fed them fruit, such as grapes banana, papaya, peach etc... I also advise trying them with fruit based yoghurt. Hard boiled egg and the odd pinky arealso a good added supplement.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

thats just what i was thinking, they are insectivores. il try some occasional egg and various fruits, thanks
stu


----------



## alphabet (Sep 10, 2008)

The problem with the "wild diet" Matt is that we cannot provide anywhere near a comparison to the animals natural foraging in diversity and nutrition. 

Cat kibble is a good way to get a nutritionally balanced diet into the tenrecs during the short active season. It provides all nutritional requirements from milk producing mothers to fast growing babies. Mothers teach their babies to eat it and variety/diversity can be added by changing flavours and brands. 

The problems with using other foods like egg is that its high in fat, not good for them and not nutritionally guaranteed. Tenrecs have a tendency to become hooked on favourite foods just like pet hedgehogs. When the window of full activity is so small I think its best to feed an optimum low fat diet with a guaranteed nutritional analysis at all times rather than give some foods that are not good for them.

I've bred tenrecs every year for the past five years with much success all insect free.

I know other breeders who do offer fruits such as banana but I choose not because of the reasons listed.


----------

